# Favorite Internet radio site



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

there is halloweenradio.net

as well as halloweenradio.com that specialize in Halloween music 24/7. I don't know of any others...

Spookmaster


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Spookmaster said:


> there is halloweenradio.net
> 
> as well as halloweenradio.com that specialize in Halloween music 24/7. I don't know of any others...
> 
> Spookmaster


There's Fear All Year. www.fearallyear.com

They're all with the same company; Radionomy. There's Radio Weirdsville. , which is oldies.

Halloween Radio.com is now Home Haunt Radio. It plays everything Halloween, targeted to the haunt industry, whereas the other is more for parties, and such.


----------



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

Home Haunt Radio reminds me of Music Choice's Sounds of the Seasons Halloween.


----------



## Valentine (Sep 4, 2011)

I love listening to *Halloweenradio.net*
They got 5 different Halloween themed channels! Personally my favorites are oldies & the main channel.


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

I still hit Weirdsville pretty hard over Halloween. Welcome to Weirdsville


----------

